
Sweden to criminalise membership in “terror-designated” organisations - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.regeringen.se/tal/20192/01/regeringsforklaringen-den-21-januari-2019/
======
eesmith
It looks like Sweden has a new government? This appears to be speech from
Prime Minister about aspirations. It's not legislation, but hey, what do I
know about Swedish politics.

Google Translate says:

> The fight against terrorism and violent extremism must be uncompromising.
> Legislation is tightened. Participation in terrorist organizations is
> criminalized. The security police are given the opportunity to read
> encrypted traffic. The border controls at the internal border remain as long
> as there is a need.

The original is:

> Kampen mot terrorism och våldsbejakande extremism måste vara kompromisslös.
> Lagstiftningen skärps. Deltagande i terrorist­organisationer kriminaliseras.
> Säkerhetspolisen ges möjlighet att läsa krypterad trafik. Gränskontrollerna
> vid inre gräns blir kvar så länge som det finns behov

That's pretty deep down in the text, after things like "Sweden will be the
world's first fossil-free welfare nation." and "An approved test in Swedish
and in basic social studies becomes a requirement for citizenship."

Can someone here say a bit more about what's going on here? Is it a speech
describing newly submitted legislation to be voted on soon? Or (as I
conjectured) a vision statement?

------
justtopost
Guilt by association is a farce of justice.

Good thing associations never get improperly labled, implied or documented. /s

